
Rewards for Opinions Privacy Policy - hispanic
https://www.rewardsforopinions.com/privacy.html
======
hispanic
"Six months following your inactivity with the panel Sites and/or uninstalling
the Application/Services, RN may transfer your PII to a third party data
broker and/or data management platform for purposes of resale/reuse by such
third party."

I feel like this is a great example of how people can easily and unwittingly
hand over their personal data for resale. I was going to sign-up for this in
order to earn some Southwest Rapid Rewards points, but then I read the privacy
policy. To their credit, they provide an opt-out. But, the sheer length of the
policy is off-putting.

